# MDL theater



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello friends 
That 'the MDL theater

*Preparation electrical system*


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

*Construction floating floor*


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

*Second row seats*


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

*Istalling and fan modding CRT Sony QMG 1292*


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

*DIY support for JVC D-ila and CRT*


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

*CRT e D-Ila*


*CRT e D-Ila*


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)




----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)




----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)




----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)




----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

*My friends* 

*streeth, streethawk, Rx360, Guido310, MDL, Spidertex, Sasa, Roberto65*


*Sasadf, Rx360*

*
streethawk, cugino di streethawk, Spidertex, Obiwankenobi, Roberto65, Rx360, Guido310, MDL, Sasadf*


*streethawk*









*Rosario Giordano, Belfiore, Obiwankenobi, RX360, Ale10, Marçelo, Joseph68, MDL, Gioves*


*MDL, Guido310, Cicos, Obiwankenobi, Petraz*








*
Zaphod, Fabio2678, MDL, Mammabella, Enrico.P, Belfiore*


*Spidertex, Belfiore, Zaphod, Enrico.P, MDL, Fabio2678, Mammabella*


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

MDL,

What can I say but WOW!!!!..:unbelievable::whew::clap::T.very impressive theatre with some incredible gear..
I can't imagine how good it would sound..It must have been a nightmare to wire all that gear up..and the ceiling!!...very original and looks great..
The whole theatre is a credit to you and your team,.,:clap:


----------



## don5738 (Jan 7, 2008)

why did you put tile instead of carpeting or wood? Acustically you might have a problem with all that tile.


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello
You are right but the carpet and 'difficult to clean.
I put many carpets furniture acoustics

bye
Mimmo


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

*DIY Top on screen*


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Very nice work.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thats is an astonishing amount of work put into your theater. :clap:
Fantastic job!


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks thanks
For your message
I am happy for your message :yay:

Bye
Mimmo


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

My friend

NEW upgrade into MDL heater:yay::yay:


----------



## YW84U (Apr 29, 2007)

New friend named AVP-A1HDCI by chance? :bigsmile: If your friend has a sister, you can send her on over to my theater!!

Fantastic job on the room - the attention to detail is outstanding! You'll have to share your thoughts on the new Denon when you get a chance.

Cheers,


----------

